# Wilmington, NC 6 yr old male Black GSD



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I received a phone call from a vet about Max who needs a new home. He stated he was such a great dog, he really wanted to help the owner find a good home for him. His only problem seems to be he does not like small dogs. He gets along with kids, other dogs and even ignores the owners cat. He is fully vetted, hw neg and neutered. As you can see in the message below, he has not had a stable home environment in his life. He needs to find his furever home. Please let me know if you can help him. Contact me directly at [email protected].

From owner:

Attached are a couple of pictures of Max. They are all I could find on my computer right now but I can take more if you need better ones. He has a white stripe on his back that one vet said could be from an injury and the hair grew back white. Max is a great people dog but I can’t have him around my Pomeranian. We rescued him five years ago and kept him for a couple of years but had to find him another home when we moved to the beach because he didn’t have enough room here – smaller house, smaller yard. He was in a home with two other German Shepherds and two small children for two years but they recently had to move out of the country and couldn’t take Max so we took him back. We’ve had him for about six months, but his problem with my little dog is getting worse and I’d like to find him a good home as soon as possible because I have to keep them separated now and Max is not happy. I hope you can help us find him a good home. He’s a great dog and I love him but can’t keep him. Thanks for your help,


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

wow he is a beautiful boy, know how he feels my one male don't like little dogs either


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Anyone interested in this fully vetted, neutered beauty?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

up you go


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

my, my, my what a handsome boy he is.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Yes he is handsome!







I showed Mike his post, and of course, you know what he is saying Brigiette! LOL


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Up again...


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

bump...still needs a home.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

bump


----------

